# Great value for the money



## NBeener

Excellent.

Thanks for the good news.

If memory serves, the last test I saw (MAY have been 14" models) gave top marks to the Grizzly as fairly simple, fairly cheap, but deadly accurate.

Always good to learn of the GOOD tools, still in production


----------



## firehouse

I BOUGHT THE PORTER CABLE TO,SO FAR SO GOOD I LIKE IT. BY THE WAY IT IS MADE BY REXON TOOLS.THERE NUMBER IS 1 888 609 9779 EXT 252 ASK FOR BILL. HAPPY TURKEY DAY-- FIREHOUSE


----------



## helluvawreck

I think mine is a Delta but I've seen that one in Lowes and it looked ok to me.


----------



## steammike

Elizabeth, I am looking into purchasing this tool from Lowes, but am curious as to how you worked the harbor freight 20% discount, especially since Harbor Freight does not carry this tool. I am a member of the Harbor Freight club, but was unable to find out much about any 20% coupon much less any connection with Lowes. Could you please clue me in to your experience. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Elizabeth

Hi Mike,

My experience with using the 20% HF coupon at both Lowe's and a local hardware store called Jerry's is that they don't care whether or not the item you are buying is also available at HF. They have a policy of accepting competitor's coupons, and they'll just use the face value of the coupon which says 20% any non-special-order item, or something like that.

I'm not a member of the HF club, but nearly every week in my local Sunday newspaper HF include a coupon insert in the coupon section and there's always a 20% off coupon on that sheet. I also got one (a page of HF coupons) in my AAA newsletter a few months ago.


----------



## woodsmith

I went to buy the PC but Lowe's would not honor HF 20% discount. They didn't know anything about the drill press and the Delta web site had very little info. I was also looking at the bandsaw. I ordered the Delta drill press from Amazon and the bandsaw from Grizzly.


----------



## Elizabeth

Sorry to hear that - maybe honoring competitor coupons is at the discretion of the manager. I know it has been hit and miss at Home Depot locations.


----------



## rlrjr

Elizabeth…...I just bought the PC 15" drill press from Lowe's a few days ago. There is not much info in the manual about placement of the v-belts. If you are standing to the side of the drill press with the motor to your right and the chuck to your left, which side does the smaller-sized belt go on? Thanks for any information.


----------



## Elizabeth

I don't remember offhand and I'm at work now but I'll try to remember to check when I get home. From what I recall there is a diagram inside the lid of the v-belt area which shows it, but I also remember it not being too clear…


----------



## Elizabeth

Rick, I've taken some pics of the setup to show you:

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n204/avanutria/DSC01353.jpg

This shows the two belts - the one marked M-26 is toward the front. I'm guessing that might be the longer one - my neighbour helped me put the belts on and I don't remember which is the longer now.

Also a pic of some of the controls because they weren't very intuitive, to me anyway:

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n204/avanutria/DSC01352.jpg

This shows a black knob and a silver handle. Loosen the black knob and then use the silver handle to tighten or loosen the tension on the rear belt. You'll need this to get the belts on and off.


----------



## oakview

Just purchased one of these Porter-Cable PCB660DP's from Lowes based on what folks here had to say, and some other good reviews I found on the 'Net. Assembled it by myself, which went smoothly after I got creative when it came time to put the head on. Did a couple of tests and found the laser to be spot on, and no discernible runout. I think this DP is a good value for the money. Definitely not top of the line, but as a hobbyist I've found it to be plenty of tool for most tasks. Now I need to build a good table that attaches without having to bore holes in the table, probably using some of the tips found in this thread.


----------



## Pgs

I just bought this 15" Drill Press from Lowes and while setting it up I have noticed this glitch, the rack (gear) moves at least 1/2" when drilling material on the table. Tightening the set screw on the ring that HOLDS the rack and tightening the support lock handle located directly the crank as tight as they can be tightened still can NOT hold the table securily in place. Anyone got any ideas? I have added two 2 1/2" clamps to the rack itself to help HOLD it more FIRMLY in place and I still have about 1/4 - 3/8" of movement. While the price on this tool was in my range it's not exactly a performing accurately. Have called the Customer Care number only to find out they are not open on weekends.


----------



## Pgs

Anyone know where I can get self adhesive 8" Disc sanding discs? No one seems to stock them any more. They have 6" or 10" and bigger for sanders but not 8". The 8" Disc is a Disc/Belt sander combo, make is Porter Cable. I have tried all the local hardware stores, discount places like Home Depot, Lowes, Harbor Freight, etc. and NO ONE has any this size. Both Delta and Porter Cable make these 8" disc/belt combos but don't stock these sanding discs. I'm looking for 100, 150 and 220 grit.


----------



## 2sooners

I own this drill press and for 2 months and limited use it is a POS. Bought new from lowes in late july. I would expect better from harbor frieght and surely they would have done better.

1. Hub holding the pull down handles is soft pot metal and all 3 handles are stripped with light torque.
2. Chuck key is 2 sizes too small. 
3. Light switch is defective and the socket rolls around in the housing (repaired by me)
4. Previously mentioned loose rack (may be able to repair)

I absolutely would avoid this drill. Grizzly may be a better choice in this price range.


----------



## Big_T

I realize this…


----------



## Big_T

> I own this drill press and for 2 months and limited use it is a POS. Bought new from lowes in late july. I would expect better from harbor frieght and surely they would have done better….......
> 
> .........I absolutely would avoid this drill. Grizzly may be a better choice in this price range.
> 
> - 2sooners


American business owners have sold us out by sending all our jobs to China and cracking the whip on the Chinese people. The working conditions there are terrible and if I was a worker, I wouldn't give a ch!t about your drill press being a POS either. All the blame goes NOT to the Chinese slaves but the American companies and corporations. The only way to have them get the message is to stop buying Chinese and buy from companies that do business with countries that have better working conditions and pay. But nobody is gonna do it, they are mostly cowards that only care about number 1. After reading your review it just makes me want to not try wood working anymore and just do something else with my time and money.


----------

